# My New Race Red Fiesta Mk7.5 Ztec S EcoBoost



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

*My New Race Red Fiesta Mk7.5 Zetec S EcoBoost*

Picked up my new Mk7.5 Zetec S 1.0 EcoBoost in Race Red on Sunday.

Asked the dealer to not do anything to it apart from PDI it as I was going to detail the paintwork myself. Many thanks to Scott @ Arnold Clark for ensuring it wasn't touched.

I've spent the last couple of days detailing it and she's in tip top condition. There wasn't too much in the way of contamination on the paintwork.

Prewashed with Auto Finesse Citrus Power
Washed with Auto Finesse Lather
Decontaminated with Autosmart Tardis first then Bilt Hamber Korrosol
Clayed with Bilt Hamber Soft Clay and water
Quick hand polish with Menzerna 203S as there wasn't any real swirling visible
4 coats of Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger (I know I would've been better with the Carnauba version on red but I've still got loads of the Acrylic to use up)
Poorboys Wheel Sealant on the alloys
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel on the tyres

First thing I changed was the footwell and interior lights to blue LED's.


Then debadged the rear.
Before :-


After :-


Then after 2 days of cleaning it's looking like this





Got some subtle mods planned for it.

Firstly to lower it on -35mm H&R springs same as my last Zetec S but I want to fit a set of Kaylan mudflaps at the same time.

Hope you like.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Really like these cars. Looking really nice!


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

mate of mines had one of these. What a car and what an engine!
You will love it!


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi where did you get the LEDS from and where they easy to fit i have a 2012 fiesta


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

:argie:Looks really nice. I have always had a soft spot for the Fiesta. :argie:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks great! My gf just picked up her white fiesta zetec 1.0 ecoboost. I was shocked to see how nippy it was. Great little cars


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks smart dude, really like that shape fiesta and love the wheels :thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Yup! thats stonking, cant wait to see it with some lows.

Foot well lights look great too :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

A glossy red beauty, nice car :thumb:


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

phillipnoke said:


> Hi where did you get the leds ans where they easy to fit i have a 2012 fiesta


Here's a link to the bulbs, they're from Hong Kong but very cheap.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200957342573#ht_1033wt_1170

or in red
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190893874529#ht_1070wt_1170

Both colours look great in the new Fiesta as I tried the red ones I have in my wifes Mondeo in.

Just double check if your 2012 model has the footwell lighting already fitted as the Mk7.5 has but my old 09 plate Mk7 didn't.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice motor. I like the new generation Zetec S better than the ST's. The front bumper on the ST is just wrong. 

Good work mate.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Really nice car!

Congratz!


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

minnnt said:


> Nice motor. I like the new generation Zetec S better than the ST's. The front bumper on the ST is just wrong.


I agree, I think the styling of the ST front looks quite bland.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

It is. I don't understand what they have tried to do with the added bit at the bottom... the Focus is the same.


----------



## Twenny Benson (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks lovely in red, you don't see too many in red. Cracking looking cars these. The front grill looks very Aston Martin esque.

Good work on the detail :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice in this colour:thumb:


----------

